# Getting Indicators to Stay-Put



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I finally found some strike indicators that I like to use on my ice rods, but the issue I keep having is making them stay put. Seems like some of them have a little plastic clip that inevitably breaks, and yet others have a more flexible rubber clip which works great when it is warm, but as soon as it gets frozen, it won't hold on any more. I like to store my rods without the indicator up so they don't bend and get damaged, so removing them is important. I have used electrical tape, athletic tape, and even glue to hold them on, and while it holds, it is a PITA to remove and then replace when I want to use them again. 

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I use "zip ties" but you would have to cut them off to remove the indicator. Another idea may be bread ties...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

For a temporary mount try surgical tubing. It comes in very small sizes and can be found in rod-building catalogs. If you can't find it I can mail you some. It's use to temporarily hold rod guides on while they are wrapped with thread.

It goes like this:

Take a cigarette lighter and warm up the tip top.
Pull the tip off when the glue melts.
Force, roll actually, a 3/4"-long piece surgical tubing down on the rod.
Remove the plastic doo-hickey. (I hit it with a small ball pien hammer)
Insert the indicator shaft between the tubing and the shaft.
Glue the tip top back on.


For a permanent mount use electrical shrink wrap tubing:

Take a cigarette lighter and warm up the tip top.
Pull the tip off when the glue melts.
Slip the shrink wrap over the rod.
Remove the plastic doo-hickey. (I hit it with a small ball pien hammer)
Insert the indicator shaft.
Warm up the shrink tubing until it tightens up on the indicator.
Glue the tip top back on.


If I have time I'll do one and take pictures.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the surgical tubing idea. Shrink wrap sounds good too. I'll have to see if I can get the tip off of it. 

I also like the zip tie idea. I'll go try that right now. Might be a great short term fix.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I like the surgical tubing idea. Shrink wrap sounds good too. I'll have to see if I can get the tip off of it.
> 
> I also like the zip tie idea. I'll go try that right now. Might be a great short term fix.


FYI if you take a tip off: Hold the tip top with a needle-nose and then gently pull on it as you heat it up. I use an alcohol lamp, but a cigarette lighter is fine.

good luck


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't actually put the tip top in the flame, just use the heat from the lighter underneath the tip top to melt the glue.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the best strike indicator that I have ever used.
http://www.actiontackleproducts.com/abi.html
You may have to order direct to get it though.
I'm trying to get Sportsman's Warehouse to carry them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> This is the best strike indicator that I have ever used.
> http://www.actiontackleproducts.com/abi.html
> You may have to order direct to get it though.
> I'm trying to get Sportsman's Warehouse to carry them.


+1 Those are a very good spring bobber.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have these permanently wrapped on some of my ice rods:










They are made of paper-thin flat stainless steel. I mount them so they won't get damaged in transit. You can put the line thru the rod's eye if you want, doesn't make much difference. Even with the line threaded thru the tip-top the spring bobber will bounce like crazy but the rod tip may not move at all. When a fish is on the spring bobber lays flat on the rod, not bent or twisted like some spring bobbers.

Looks like that one could have been mounted just a little further up towards the tip. The spring bobber eye should just miss the tip-top guide when playing a fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This type of spring bobber has been around as long as I can remember, 40, 45 years. I use to make these up when making worm harnesses for walleyes. They slide up and down the rod to vary the action or to store when in transit. They may still sell them, I don't know.

This one is for larger fish like lake trout or walleyes. The "eye" is open ready to slip thru the rod's tip-top:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have been using the big eye indicators. That clip on with the rubber clip, and I had trouble keeping them in place.
[attachment=3:2uotv7xp]big eye.JPG[/attachment:2uotv7xp]

[attachment=2:2uotv7xp]big eye1.JPG[/attachment:2uotv7xp]

But then I found spools of tie wire, like the bread bag ties, at the dollar store in the art and craft section, I think it was two spools for a $1.00. Looks like this.

[attachment=0:2uotv7xp]green tye.JPG[/attachment:2uotv7xp]

It comes with it's own cutter, so I just cut off however much I want to use and wrap it around the rubber clip, I have no problems keeping them in place or removing them and putting them back on when I want to.

[attachment=1:2uotv7xp]big eye2.JPG[/attachment:2uotv7xp]

But the better thing for me has been to start using HT Ice Blues rods, I have the 30" light so far and love it. Doesn't need an indicator.


----------

